# union force vs union contact/pro



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey i just got the 10/11 forces in blue. put them on my 09/10 skate banana. ive only been able to strap in and press it but they feel like a real solid binding i like everything about them. i got them because i had heard nothing but great things about them. i think the contacts are more park oriented, while the forces is gonna be good everywhere. dont think you can go wrong with eather of them


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> hey i just got the 10/11 forces in blue. put them on my 09/10 skate banana. ive only been able to strap in and press it but they feel like a real solid binding i like everything about them. i got them because i had heard nothing but great things about them. i think the contacts are more park oriented, while the forces is gonna be good everywhere. dont think you can go wrong with eather of them


i know! thats the hardest part haha. both are such solid bindings its almost impossible to make a decision. i ride park 80% of the time but i also hit decent jumps so i need a binding that can take some punches


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Contact Pros are a good compromise between the Contacts and the Forces. They're super light too.


----------

